# System läuft nicht (hat es noch nie)



## Virtual Freak (24. November 2002)

Hallo Leute, ich hab hier n riesen Problem, 
ich hab für nen Kunden n System zusammen gestellt und auch zusammen gebaut, nur das ding macht keinen Wank..
wenn ich es booten will (zum ersten mal) bekomme ich gar nix...die fans laufen an , die hd und cd roms laufen auch an, jedoch macht die tasta nix..kein lämpchen geht an..
das bios meldet keinen fehler aber auch kein ok...--> keinen ton zu hören nun bin ich am ende..keine ahnung was ich falsch mache, die komponenten sind alle neu.

hier mal die liste was ich zusammen gebaut habe:

MB: ASUS P4B533 mit audio
RAM: 1 riegel 512MB DDR PC 2100
Sony Floppy
P4 2533A/533 
Ne IBM Deskstar 80 GB
und als GraKa ASUS V8460Ultra

Der CPU läuft im Jumperfree modus auf dem board, könnte es daran liegen...wann wie müsst ich den jumpern??

Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung, sonst muss ich das ding einschicken..

Greetz VF


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. November 2002)

Hast Du schonmal die einzelnen Komponenten alleine getestet? Also einfach alles raus, bis auf den Speicher und Grafikkarte - testen. Wenn es dann läuft - Festplatte dazu, weiter testen. Sonst versuch einfach mal andere Einzelkomponenten einzubauen und probier es damit. Wenn das alles nicht hilft, bleibt wohl nur Einschicken übrig. Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem auch mal, und da lag es (angeblich) am Speicher.


----------



## Virtual Freak (24. November 2002)

*ja hab ich*

ich hab schon alles rausgehauen was nicht umbedingt nötig ist um einen system start zu machen...
alles was noch bileib war der protz, graka und ram, 
und das coolste ist..noch nicht mal wenn ich die graka rausnehme meldêd es einen fehler.

Naja..ich werd wohl morgen noch die einzelnen teile prüfen müssen, 

greetz VF


----------



## Dario Linsky (24. November 2002)

Genau das gleiche Problem hatte ich ja auch. Ich hab das erst auf das Netzteil geschoben, aber danach war es - wie gesagt - angeblich der Speicher...
Zumindest haben die aus dem Laden mir gesagt, dass beide Speicherchips gleichzeitig kaputt wären.


----------



## NIC140903 (11. Dezember 2002)

also ich würd sagen es is die cpu, aber kann auch ram oder board sein, is leider meist nich so genau zu sagen

aber nen ähnliches prob hatten ich auch ma, da wars dann das board...


----------



## Virtual Freak (11. Dezember 2002)

*japp*

war die cpu ..
hatte nen fehlerhafent pin, sah man sogar..
nun gehts..

thx for help..

greetz vf


----------

